# Lost 11 foot Prijon Kayak in Poudre



## davemess (Jun 17, 2009)

So we lost a Kayak in the Poudre on Sunday afternoon. It floated downstream away from us past Taft Hill Rd. 

It is 11 ft. long Prijon and teal in color. We had just bought it, and I can't even remember the model, but is a pretty basic model. There is also someone else's name in it, with an address in Grand Junction, who was the original owner. 

If you found it or know someone who did, we would love to get it back. 

thanks for any help or tips. 

Dave


----------

